# Merry Christmas - Happy Holidays



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everybody on the S gauge forum.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Merry Christmas to everybody on the S gauge forum.


Thank you Mopac! Merry Christmas to you and all also!


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Merry Christmas all

Gary


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all here!!:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all of you and yours. A little Christmas colors seemed appropriate. Ho, Ho, Ho.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice layout pictures Cramden! Perfect red and green lineup.

Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice pics cramden. Love the red and green. Nice K5 and Hudson. I have bought a 312.
It is a basket case but I want to revive it to running status. It will be a challenge for me.
It needs a wheel replaced because of a broken stud. I think it must be a 1946 model. I
think it uses slotted motor brushes. Armature will turn but it is stiff. Paint is good and should clean up. It has been in storage over 50 years. From what I can tell so far the
only parts it needs is a wheel with square stud and 1 metal spacer for side rods, and
then of coarse service items. Springs, brushes, and a new harness. Hope is I end up with a nice K5 for around $50.00. Paid 37 for it. Oh, it needs a couple handrails. Jeff Kane has
a good used wheel with stud for $4.00. Might get a flyonel pennsy caboose for it.

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! HO HO HO!!!

It will be a white Christmas for us. It snowed last night and it is snowing now. Not a biggie but everything is snow covered.
First white Christmas for us in many years.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

No snow here at the moment, but we've had 3 already so far but it melts pretty quick.That's enough for me. The weather people are talking up a big storm maybe next week but I've gotten better info. looking out my window.:laugh:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> Nice layout pictures Cramden! Perfect red and green lineup.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!!!


Thanks, having only knuckle coupler trains growing up, when I started buying in the 80's that's what I bought. My wife picked me up a set of dark green bakelite heavyweights as a birthday gift at a show we attended and I realized what I'd been missing. Enjoy them as much as the knuckles now.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

This is our first this winter. We hardly got any last year. 20 years ago we got lots of snow.
Kids got sleds for Christmas. No kids get sleds anymore. Not enough snow. Our biggie was
1983. Got 22 inches. 6 or 7 inch snows were common. I guess Missouri is experiencing global warming.

St Louis is 300 miles due south of Chicago. They get hard winters. Ours are very mild. Fine with me.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for the nice comments. I remember when as kids everybody got sleds and skates at Christmas. I looked but don't have any junkers with the wheel you need.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for looking. Its a flangeless with square stud. I don't mind paying 4 for one.
I have a parts chassis but the studs are round. Hey, on pulling a wheel. I saw you
guys say use 2 flat screw drivers and pry it off. Whats to keep from pulling the axle out of the other wheel that you don't want to pull? See, I always try to think ahead. LOL.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

mopac said:


> Thanks for looking. Its a flangeless with square stud. I don't mind paying 4 for one.
> I have a parts chassis but the studs are round. Hey, on pulling a wheel. I saw you
> guys say use 2 flat screw drivers and pry it off. Whats to keep from pulling the axle out of the other wheel that you don't want to pull? See, I always try to think ahead. LOL.


Never had it happen so far. I keep the linkage attached on the other side, maybe that helps. Just go slowly and watch the axle end on the wheel you are removing. If it starts to disappear into the axle hole you're good to go.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> Never had it happen so far. I keep the linkage attached on the other side, maybe that helps. Just go slowly and watch the axle end on the wheel you are removing. If it starts to disappear into the axle hole you're good to go.


How do you handle quartering, Cramden?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, thanks. I was hoping you would say there was axle stops inside of chassis. LOL.
My fear is not eased. I guess it is a 50/50 proposition.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> This is our first this winter. We hardly got any last year. 20 years ago we got lots of snow.
> Kids got sleds for Christmas. No kids get sleds anymore. Not enough snow. Our biggie was
> 1983. Got 22 inches. 6 or 7 inch snows were common. I guess Missouri is experiencing global warming.
> 
> St Louis is 300 miles due south of Chicago. They get hard winters. Ours are very mild. Fine with me.


This reminded me of the late 1940's when I lived near Belleville IL. There was always snow and boy was it cold. I think that winter clothing wasn't as good as today's. I only had a wool coat with no padding and knitted mittens. Today, everything is better and warmer! Also, I did stick my tongue out and touch the schools flag pole just like in The Christmas Story movie. How could one boy be so stupid?:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You got a chuckle out of me Broke with the tongue thing. Belleville not all that far. I am about 15 miles west of downtown.
Belleville is east of downtown. I have gone to train shows in Belleville.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> How do you handle quartering, Cramden?


 I've only done quartering on Atlantics and Pacifics. Leave the linkage attached and rotate the wheels with the armature until the rod holes are lined up at a fixed spot of your choosing(I usually leave them straight up). Remove the side rod on the wheel in question and on replacing just line up the hole again where it was. The side rod will help get it close. Just remember the position of the wheel. There is enough play that you should be okay. Then rotate the armature again by hand again at least two complete revolutions to verify no binding. I really should buy a puller but haven't had the need too often to justify the cost.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> You got a chuckle out of me Broke with the tongue thing. Belleville not all that far. I am about 15 miles west of downtown.
> Belleville is east of downtown.


I lived in Swansea, attended a one room country school until I was transferred to a larger school in Mascouta. We use to take the train from Bellevelle to St. Louis quite a lot. The Christmas displays in the department stores were really special! Also, di you ever ride the Admiral on the river? Great memories that I had almost forgotten! The train rides were not to be forgotten however.:laugh:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

BC, that's funny. It just reminded me of my younger brother who stuck his tongue on a can of frozen O.J. concentrate in the grocery store once. What a panic that was.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> I've only done quartering on Atlantics and Pacifics. Leave the linkage attached and rotate the wheels with the armature until the rod holes are lined up at a fixed spot of your choosing(I usually leave them straight up). Remove the side rod on the wheel in question and on replacing just line up the hole again where it was. The side rod will help get it close. Just remember the position of the wheel. There is enough play that you should be okay. Then rotate the armature again by hand again at least two complete revolutions to verify no binding. I really should buy a puller but haven't had the need too often to justify the cost.


Thanks, I may try that.:thumbsup:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I did ride the admiral on the river. The admiral has been sold and scrapped now.

Cramden, my fear has been realized. Just went to pull the wheel and the axle is
disappearing from the wheel I did not want to pull. I have stopped the operation.
How did I know?


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Try tapping the axle thru on the end where the bad wheel is, it might move that way. You just need a small punch that will fit in the hole.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have some small punches around here somewhere. Thanks. I will try it. Done with
it for today.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all! And, to Flyernut, since I know you are a veteran, Thank You For Your Service. The same to others who have served their country,
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dooper said:


> Merry Christmas to all! And, to Flyernut, since I know you are a veteran, Thank You For Your Service. The same to others who have served their country,
> Al


Thank you my friend.


----------

